# Box Tune Calculator calculador para bafles



## blues light4u (Oct 5, 2015)

Que tal amigos, encontré esta app para calcular bafle, cajas acústicas para bocinas, solo metes los datos y ella hace algunos cálculos que se necesitan, así que empecé a hacer los cálculos para una bocina eminence delta pro 15a, pero tiene una casilla que dice "box displacements" cu/ft, no se a que parámetro se refiere, pues en los parámetros de la bocina no está, solo encontré Driver Displacement, alguien sabe que significa?, y que tengo que poner ahí?, saludos.


----------



## blues light4u (Oct 6, 2015)

Antes de entrar al foro, había escrito un correo al que hizo la app con la misma pregunta que puse aquí, y ayer un poco después de escribir este mensaje, me llegó su respuesta, dice que "box displacements" son las cosas que posiblemente estén dentro de la caja, cosas como los refuerzos, como soportes de las bocinas, incluso el mismo bocina/subwoofer, todo esto causa un valor en litros o en pies cúbicos, si el datasheet de la bocina trae algo como "driver displacement" entonces ese dato lo tengo que poner en donde dice "box displacements", esa fue su respuesta. Bueno, gracias a todos los que al menos leyeron esta publicación, saludos.


----------



## almota47 (Oct 6, 2015)

blues light4u dijo:


> Que tal amigos, encontré esta app para calcular bafle, cajas acústicas para bocinas, solo metes los datos y ella hace algunos cálculos que se necesitan, así que empecé a hacer los cálculos para una bocina eminence delta pro 15a, pero tiene una casilla que dice "box displacements" cu/ft, no se a que parámetro se refiere, pues en los parámetros de la bocina no está, solo encontré Driver Displacement, alguien sabe que significa?, y que tengo que poner ahí?, saludos.



Creo que se refiere al Litraje que maneja la caja, por las unidades que muestra. Saludos


----------

